# Choptank



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Anything being caught? What? Let me know I am thinking about coming up this week. Any rocks or blues? Breaking fish? Would love to know. Thanks


----------



## sashimiNwasabe (Sep 1, 2008)

I like to know too. Choptank is a one of my favorite place to fish.
Havn't been out there for couple years.
Also looking for good size croakers in addition to rocks n blues. Channel cats still out there?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Haven't heard of a thing. Historically, the next 3 weeks are prime trout catching season for the tank. However I have not heard any decent trout pulled out of there since I stopped fishing for them about 4-5 years ago. Fishing has slacked off a lot (except for cats and small perch) ever since the new Hyatt went up. Not saying there is a correlation but just putting in a frame of reference. 

I would go give it a shot! Better than sitting at home watching reruns.


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

What does the trout bite on, what baits work?? Never caught one in the bay before. Thanks


----------



## Sun (Sep 2, 2008)

I was there this past weekend with some friends. Fished from 12:30 AM Saturday till about 7:00AM.

Went to the end of the bridge on the Cambridge side, and fished on the side away from the larger bridge.

We started off with some bloodworms and caught a bunch of spot, perch and toadfish. We kept some of the bigger perch, and cut the spot for bait. We didn't really know what to expect with the spot, but were pleasantly surprised to bring in a keeper bluefish after about an hour. Through the night, we caught 9 keeper bluefish, and one undersized rockfish.

7 of the blues were 10-12 inches and 2 of them were 17 inches. It was a pretty fun night =).


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Did any of the spot have any size to them?


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Not bad that you caught some decent bluefish. The rockfish and croakers should be hitting soon too, but as everyone says, it has really been slow there in recent years relative to the 1990s. I was there a few weeks ago and the only keeper-size fish caught were catfish. But those little spot are pretty scrappy fighters for their size, and they make good bait, either cut up or live lining. I should warn everyone that I'm taking a group to the Cambridge side this Saturday; maybe about 10 people, including some novices. I will do my best to make sure they follow proper pier etiquette.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

My friend, the Crappie Kid only wants to catch toadfish, and eels at the choptank, so EVERYONE, dont give away your secrets...


----------



## Sun (Sep 2, 2008)

Foursteps24, the biggest spot was probably like 4 or 5 inches...but most were in the 3-4 inch range....


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Three of us are going to be liveling spot all day, and ihnto the nite. We will aslo be using razor clams, and soft crabs, and bloods. Several rods will have cut spot--we are going to tear them up. Will give a very honest detailed report on Friday. Hope the lights are on, will take a lantern anyway, with the baitrunners ON.......


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ticali said:


> What does the trout bite on, what baits work?? Never caught one in the bay before. Thanks


This time of year at the Tank (if they are there) all you need is fresh spot cut up in strips. I prefer to scale and fillet my spot then slice the fillets in strips. Trout like moving bait so if you don't like holding your rod all the time watch it closely. When you see a tap on the line pick it up and give a slight jig to it or reel the handle once or twice. If it is a trout that is when he will hit it.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for that tip on the trout. I am going at the crack of dawn Thursday and hope to see some of you out there. I will be crabbing also.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

I was there Sun. afternoon and evening. I caught at least 30 white perch, none over 6 inches. They drove me nuts, nibbling on my bait (bw, shrimp, squid) on almost every single cast. I didn't catch even one spot, which I was hoping for to live line and use as cut bait. No sign of croaker or anything of any respectable size. In a situation like this, what should I do? I mean, what fishing method will work for decent sized fish without attracting the nibblers from hell?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

You could try to use the wp as cutbait. Its better than not trying at all.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Dogg Fish said:


> I was there Sun. afternoon and evening. I caught at least 30 white perch, none over 6 inches. They drove me nuts, nibbling on my bait (bw, shrimp, squid) on almost every single cast. I didn't catch even one spot, which I was hoping for to live line and use as cut bait. No sign of croaker or anything of any respectable size. In a situation like this, what should I do? I mean, what fishing method will work for decent sized fish without attracting the nibblers from hell?


You can buy spots from asian market and use it as bait, that way, you don't have to fish for it


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Wannafishallday said:


> You can buy spots from asian market and use it as bait, that way, you don't have to fish for it


yeah but if you want to live line then you need them alive not dead. unless the asian marts sell living spot?


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

I have never got any decent results from cut perch. I love the Asian market idea for Spot. I definitely will buy some spot for cut bait on my way to the Tank this Saturday. Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

no problem


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

is the spots from the asian market pretty fresh, sometime i buy spots from other places it not too fresh


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Some Asian markets are better than others for having fresh fish. What I'll probably do is stop by the big fish market that is on the waterfront in SW Wash D.C. on my way to the Tank on Sat. Their fish is pretty reliably fresh. Plus, I will get a big bag of clams there. I have done this in the past and they work well. You just break open the shell and hook them through the tough part of the clam. They stay on the hook pretty well and I've caught a lot of fish this way. Plus, it is pretty cheap, if you actually use all the clams.


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

CrappieKid said:


> Anything being caught? What? Let me know I am thinking about coming up this week. Any rocks or blues? Breaking fish? Would love to know. Thanks


I am fishing with the High Tides... 2 hours b4 to 2 hours after..... I am getting mostly Blues... Nothing else... Not even a catfish... Maybe I should use something other than Cut Fish (spots and Ellwives...)... Getting small-medium size... 12'' to about 18''


----------

